# Sluggish betta fish



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have two bettas Scuito (male. bought him September 2008, full grown) and Ami (female. Bought her April 2009, she was not full grown) they live in a divided tank. I got Ami around April when my last female Cheshire died. Not sure why she died. ='[ 
Two months ago Scuito had velvet and became very sluggish. So I took Ami out for a little while and put some medication in the tank (I don't remember what it was called). It went away so I put her back in that tank.
Now BOTH of them are sluggish!!! =[ Scuito just sleeps on the bottom of the tank. Ami sleeps in the corner at the top of the water. I was SO scared this morning. I put her food in her side and she didn't move. I taped on the glass and she STILL didn't move. She started swimming around and ate her food after a minute.
I'm really worried. Why are they both sluggish? Scuito doesn't appear to have velvet again.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The first thing I though of was temperature. Are they in a heated, filtered tank? Bettas need warm temps. to thrive. 

What size tank? How often do you change the water/vacuum the gravel.

And what are your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, ph levels?


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not sure what the temperature is. I'll put the thermometer in the tank when I get home (they both attack it if I leave it in). It isn't heated but should be at least 70.

i don't have a thing to test the ph levels


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

The tank should be 75-80* (give or take a few degrees). Even if your house is 70* that does not mean that your fish tank will be too, it may be a little lower then that.

I'm hoping someone else can help more, best of luck to you and your fishes.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

their tank is a few degrees less than 70. Any idea how to heat it up? It's a plastic tank so I don't think I can get a tiny heater, not sure. 

I have to keep the tank high up on my dresser, out of the reach of the cats, so not sure how well adding cords will be.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

How small is the tank? They make small heater for tanks. I bought this one its for 2-5 gallons

http://www.petco.com/product/102429...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

My tank it half gallon I'd say. Is that heater too big for my tank? 
my tank is plastic


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.petco.com/product/110575...st_Fish_4-_-Marina Half Moon Betta Kit-110575 that is the tank I'd like. You can put it back to back (or so it looks), I just need to figure out space for it.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you mean you have two bettas in a half gallon tank? That's really too small for just one betta. If you can, I'd get them a bigger tank with a heater and they'll likely perk up. A heater is essential. For two you really should have a 5 gallon divided. How often is their water changed in their tank now?


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a 5liter for each, so they can each have their own. Their water is changed every 3 days. Give or take a day depending on how it looks


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes they are def. too cold Hopefully you'll be able to move them to a bigger, heated tank before too long.

Good luck.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you! They have never had a heated tank so not sure why they would start acting so sluggish now.

However Scuito, the male, has only blown one bubble nest since he love, Chessy, died in April. His new girl that I bought several days after Chessy died, doesn't seem to interest him.


----------

